# Lelit Mara alarm issue



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello!

I've had a Lelit Mara for about 8 months and its been great but today when I turn it on the low water alarm comes on and it refuses to heat up. The water reservoir is full - it uses a magnetic float to tell it when it's low or full and there is also a catch at the bottom that tells it that the reservoir is in place. I've also tried to see if one of the pipes was blocked but that's not the case.

Does anyone know what I can do or has anyone experience this before? The pump goes when i pull the lever but neither the steam wand or the hot water arm work when opened. I purchased from Bella Barista but they appear to be closed today,

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

paullamey said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've had a Lelit Mara for about 8 months and its been great but today when I turn it on the low water alarm comes on and it refuses to heat up. The water reservoir is full - it uses a magnetic float to tell it when it's low or full and there is also a catch at the bottom that tells it that the reservoir is in place. I've also tried to see if one of the pipes was blocked but that's not the case.
> 
> ...


 Is he float floating in the tank, above an acceptable height?


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Is he float floating in the tank, above an acceptable height?


 It appears to be. You can't really see it but I've tested it with a magnet which doesn't stick to the bottom of the reservoir indicating the float is the level of the water, if that makes sense.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

paullamey said:


> It appears to be. You can't really see it but I've tested it with a magnet which doesn't stick to the bottom of the reservoir indicating the float is the level of the water, if that makes sense.


 Ok. Looks like you are ahead of me. I was going to ask you to try the magnet. 👍.

The other thing I can suggest is they wire got disconnected, maybe time to check that.


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Ok. Looks like you are ahead of me. I was going to ask you to try the magnet. 👍.
> 
> The other thing I can suggest is they wire got disconnected, maybe time to check that.


 Ok thanks. Is that the connection that I'd access from underneath?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi

Just in case, this internal review by DavecUK may be helpful. He covers the water level sensor at around 11 minutes in.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

salty said:


> Hi
> 
> Just in case, this internal review by DavecUK may be helpful. He covers the water level sensor at around 11 minutes in.
> 
> ...


 Ace - thanks.


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

Took off the casing, gave the wiring a prod. Seems to work now! Not sure what I'd even done and not confident it won't happen again but let's see. Thanks all.


----------

